# Easiest floorplan software??



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

In various postings on various forums, I see lots of kewl floorplans -- what is an easy-to-use 2D PC software that can be used for this -- something that is reasonably intuitive (and not nearly as complex or powerful as Autocad:gulp: )

Thoughts/opinions??

Thanks,

MikeSp


----------



## Shife (Oct 21, 2010)

I couldn't find any that weren't tied to some gimmick or other such mess, so I went with Google SketchUp. It is pretty easy to get the hang of and there is a ton of online videos and such with tutorials.

In a day or so I went from simple 2D to messing around with furniture in 3D.

Day 1:










Day 2:


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I like SketchUp for 3D, but prefer Visio for 2D - maybe just because I've used Visio for longer though.


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep sketchup is cool.

If you wanted to try and render anything then an ok free tool is kerkythea which plugs into sketchup.

and EVENTUALLY get something like (Probably quicker to actually build it though!!!):blink:


----------



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

holy cow!!!! AMAZING!!

MikeSp


----------



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

Here is a link to a super easy-to-use FREE room design tool online. I was looking for furniture on the Ashley Furniture Home Store Web site and saw their 'Ashley Room PLanner'. I have used Visio but this was much easier. You do have to create an account but then you are able to save designs or email them to yourself or others.
http://www.ashleyfurniturehomestore.com/


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

mcfly said:


> Yep sketchup is cool.
> 
> If you wanted to try and render anything then an ok free tool is kerkythea which plugs into sketchup.
> 
> and EVENTUALLY get something like (Probably quicker to actually build it though!!!):blink:


Was that seriously done with Sketchup and Kerkythea!!! I would have thought it was a real room if you hadn't said that.

I used Microsoft Visio because I have it at work. I know a lot of people that use Sketchup though and love it. Probably the best considering it's free.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

mcfly said:


> Yep sketchup is cool.
> 
> If you wanted to try and render anything then an ok free tool is kerkythea which plugs into sketchup.
> 
> and EVENTUALLY get something like (Probably quicker to actually build it though!!!):blink:


Wow! that's really cool! :unbelievable: hope it's not too late to learn sketchup.. onder:


----------

